# How does amtrak thruway back in San Francisco work?



## bus_to_zephyr (May 27, 2017)

I see on Amtrak site there is a station by the Market street shopping center, with code SFS, but when I tried to book it on line I was told not allowed and I could only book from the Transbay station.

Is it possible to book from SFS? Anyone with experience?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lonestar648 (May 27, 2017)

Depends on your train. CZ and CS only use the Transbay, SFF (Financial Hyatt), SFW (Pier 39) stops for pick up and drop offs.


----------



## bmjhagen9426 (May 27, 2017)

IIRC when I was booking my tickets to San Francisco last year (CS+SF Thruway), I was only given the choice of either SFC (Transbay/Greyhound) or SFW (Pier 39). The agent was like, "If you are checking bags, go to SFC, if not, either SFC or SFW"


----------



## bus_to_zehpyer (May 27, 2017)

Thank you both.


----------

